# Anyone want a very bad lathe bed?



## schor (Jan 26, 2014)

I picked up a parts qc54 and the ways are shot. If anyone wants it for playing around, maybe practive scraping or whatever, let me know before it goes into the trash. I'm in Ajax, Ontario.

[video=youtube_share;nnJxBT6ESLM]http://youtu.be/nnJxBT6ESLM[/video]


----------



## Thoro (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd be interested in the steady rest...Is it complete with all the fingers?  How much you looking to get for it.  I assume that's for a 10"?


----------



## schor (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, I was really only talking about the bed and I'm not sure about shipping charges tot he US. The steadyrest is complete. I would need to think of a price for it. I also don't want to use a normal thread for selling stuff, I think if I went that route I would goto the classifieds.


----------

